# F/V Louisa - Missing fisherman's body is found



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Although Mrs Dolby can now lay her husband to rest properly, it doesn't diminish her grief or her loss. Sympathies go to her and her family at this time.



> A widow has paid tribute to her fisherman husband whose body was found washed up on a beach in Essex.
> 
> Colin Dolby, a father-of-four from Leigh-on-Sea, disappeared while fishing in bad weather off the coast at Shoeburyness in November.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/essex/8149480.stm


----------

